# Thinning Pure Tung Oil



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I’m doing an experiment to compare Tru-Oil, Waterlox and 100% Pure Tung Oil. I’ll post the results here, but it will be a while since I saved the Tung Oil for last and of course it takes the longest to cure. 

Anyway, I’ve read varying directions on the Tung Oil. Some say thin it and others say use it full strength. One account says start with it thinned with 70% thinner and Decrease the thinner on each subsequent coat until the last coat is full strength. I’m wondering what you guys think. 

Some of the accounts say that thinning Pure Tung Oil will make it dry quicker. It seems to me that the solvent used to thin it will dry (evaporate) quickly, but the oil itself still needs to cure and polymerize in the wood (the part that takes days to weeks)

So, what do you think? Full Strength or Thinned?

Then there’s the question of what thinner to use. I have Turpentine, Naphtha and Mineral Spirits. I lean toward Turpentine, but I’m up for suggestions.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot depends on the outcome you want. Tung oil can make a film finish or a finish such as Danish oil. The first coat I would thin it maybe 10% and apply it and keep applying it until the wood doesn't seem to accept anymore and let it dry. Then from then on if you are going for the Danish oil look depending on how well the wood was sanded may be done with that first coat. If not then a second thinned coat. If though you are going for a film finish the rest of the coats I would use without thinning.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> A lot depends on the outcome you want. Tung oil can make a film finish or a finish such as Danish oil. The first coat I would thin it maybe 10% and apply it and keep applying it until the wood doesn't seem to accept anymore and let it dry. Then from then on if you are going for the Danish oil look depending on how well the wood was sanded may be done with that first coat. If not then a second thinned coat. If though you are going for a film finish the rest of the coats I would use without thinning.


Thanks, Steve. 

Speaking of how well the wood was sanded.... it’s mahogany and I sanded to 600. It’s already got a bit of sheen from the 600 grit sanding. Do you think I should have sanded to a finer or coarser grit? I want to get as much gloss as the oil will provide.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

600 grit should be sufficient. You know mahogany is a very open grain wood which you will see the texture of the wood in the finish. If you are going for a glass like finish you should use a grain filler first before the tung oil. If you used a grain filler that would eliminate the first thin coat of tung oil. The grain filler itself would seal the wood.


----------

